# Creation Watches Legit?



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Just bought a turtle from creation. Communication was great, shipping was fast. Ordered sunday, arrived in chicago wedsnesday.

I realize they aren't and ad and I'm okay with that... watch looks great as well. Great alignment and good qc on seikos part in terms of general finish. 

Kinda gave me pause though that it did not come in the proper turtle box - just a generic seiko box... am I nit picking? Paid like 240 vs nearly 400 at long island (ad)... seems like a good trade off. Any thoughts?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just something you have to accept are the rather shonky genereric boxed they often send out but the watches are the real deal.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

50missioncap said:


> Just bought a turtle from creation. Communication was great, shipping was fast. Ordered sunday, arrived in chicago wedsnesday.
> 
> I realize they aren't and ad and I'm okay with that... watch looks great as well. Great alignment and good qc on seikos part in terms of general finish.
> 
> ...


This horse has been beaten do a stain on the side of the road. A quick search here or a Google will provide all you need to know. They are pretty clear on the box. Also that they sell gray market watches. You'll get a legit watch, new and unused, which is better than some less respectable gray dealers. On the other hand, you're not going to get the same CS as from a local AD, or Long Island Watch. Hey, you know the old saying you get what you pay for!

Enjoy:

https://www.avforums.com/threads/who-has-used-www-creationwatches-com-are-they-genuine.1737451/
CreationWatches.com Rated 5/5 stars by 2,977 Consumers - creationwatches.com/ Consumer Reviews at ResellerRatings
https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.creationwatches.com
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/creation-watches-sells-fake-tissots-1186346.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/upda...tionwatches-event-problem-thread-2191017.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/creationwatches-com-reputable-1280410.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/creationwatches-sent-me-generic-box-3142330.html
http://www.watchfreeks.com/33-general-watch-discussions/32573-creationwatches-com.html


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

I just received the Samurai Blue Lagoon from them. If you look at their ebay ads, this is in there(copied & pasted):

For Seiko Watches: Your watch is carefully and securely packed in a watch box (If the price of the watch is higher then USD 75 but less then USD 300.00 the watch will be sent in a nice but unbranded gift watch box - not the original watch box. If the price of the watch is more than USD 300.00 it will be sent in a Seiko watch box). The watch box is further secured in a strong non-collapsing cardboard box with layers of impact-proof bubble wrap before shipping.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

drlvegas said:


> I just received the Samurai Blue Lagoon from them. If you look at their ebay ads, this is in there(copied & pasted):
> 
> For Seiko Watches: Your watch is carefully and securely packed in a watch box (If the price of the watch is higher then USD 75 but less then USD 300.00 the watch will be sent in a nice but unbranded gift watch box - not the original watch box. If the price of the watch is more than USD 300.00 it will be sent in a Seiko watch box). The watch box is further secured in a strong non-collapsing cardboard box with layers of impact-proof bubble wrap before shipping.


Does your blue lagoon seem okay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladida (Jun 1, 2017)

I bought a Seiko 5 off them, was completely legit and a good deal. They shipped fast too.

Since all was in order, I would use them again. YMMV though, for example I don't know how their customer service would be if your watch would get lost while shipping or doesn't work properly.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I've bought a couple of watches from them and they've always held up their end of the deal. Watches in new condition with stickers and tags in place.

They won't give you the right box (downgraded to a generic Seiko box) so keep that in mind if it's important to you.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

watch boxes keep horrible time


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mharris660 said:


> watch boxes keep horrible time


They're not even right twice a day...


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

mharris660 said:


> watch boxes keep horrible time


 mountain out of a mole hill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

I just got a turtle from them and they were terrible to deal with I find. The watch went on sale for another $36 cheaper 2 days after it shipped out, they wouldn't price match it.. fine,.. I also had used the 10-14 day shipping option... At day 19 I started to write them about it.. the response was "Don't worry, it will arrive in the next 4 to 6 weeks. It will arrive in due time." That just pissed me off. Finally, yesterday the watch arrives, it's not in a watch box, instead it's in a little red pouch. So I wrote them again, response was watches valued over$350USD are in boxes... But...but... The ad on your website specified this watch comes with the box... I'll go elsewhere from now on I think...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Same watch with year warranty instead of two year warranty. And the US model made have Japan Move in print on the dail, where as the Grey market may not.


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

Ordered SKA369 from them - can't say anything bad about it. Very fast delivery to Europe via DHL (customs): ordered on Tuesday and on Friday it was already on my hand.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Ordered a Turtle on May 12. As of May 29th I still had not received it. DHL delivered it to the wrong address then couldn't figure out where they delivered it. DHL has declared it lost over 2 weeks ago, yet Creation still will not refund my money. Basically they have stolen the money. Had to dispute it through my credit card. I understand that the lost shipment is not their fault. And I have ordered before in the past with no problems. But never again. Their refusal to refund my money after receiving written confirmation from DHL that the shipment was lost is unacceptable. I'm sure they have already filed a claim with DHL and are expecting to be reimbursed through insurance for it. In my book they are shady. I wouldn't deal with them anymore. I know I will eventually get my money from the Credit Card company, but this is just piss poor customer service. Every morning I get an email from them stating that they "are still working with DHL". There is nothing to work out. DHL has declared it lost and moved on. They are just holding my money at this point to be difficult.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

I really didn't enjoy my experience with them either. They didn't ship my turtle with the box despite saying it would ship with it.. they wouldn't give me a price match on the watch despite them dropping the price $35 two days after I bought it and the 10-14 day shipping turned into 36 days. They are not in the customer service business that's for sure!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> DHL delivered it to the wrong address then couldn't figure out where they delivered it. DHL has declared it lost over 2 weeks ago, yet Creation still will not refund my money. Basically they have stolen the money.


It takes more than two weeks for the seller to be reimbursed by DHL. They could have refunded you out-of-pocket, of course, but they certainly didn't steal your money. Let's not be melodramatic -- you just didn't want to wait. That's understandable, but you can't buy at rock-bottom grey market prices and then complain when you don't get amazing customer service after the courier (not the seller) screws up.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Melodramatic? I've waited two weeks. How long would you wait before you got upset? Perhaps 30 days? Maybe 45? Maybe as long as they would like me to until I can no longer dispute it. Perhaps they could post on their website, "in the case of lost articles no refunds given until after reimbursement from shipping company". Or perhaps they could just send me an email to that effect. But to tell me daily they are waiting on DHL to officially declare it lost is a lie. I don't care about customer service as much as I just value honesty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Melodramatic? I've waited two weeks. How long would you wait before you got upset? Perhaps 30 days? Maybe 45? Maybe as long as they would like me to until I can no longer dispute it. Perhaps they could post on their website, "in the case of lost articles no refunds given until after reimbursement from shipping company". Or perhaps they could just send me an email to that effect. But to tell me daily they are waiting on DHL to officially declare it lost is a lie. I don't care about customer service as much as I just value honesty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i can certainly understand your frustration waiting for the seller to get reimbursed before refunding you. It's not your problem that the item got lost, and as a simple matter of good customer service the seller should not inconvienence the customer. It's a cost of doing business.

On the other hand, you made the choice to take some risk buying from a retailer with a much lower price. To borrow an old expression, you get what you pay for. The reason the costs are so much lower includes the retailer making a lower margin. That has to come from somewhere, resulting in more of a "shared" cost of doing business.

If you had bought from a local AD, and had a problem on day one, you could have taken it back and had immediate satisfaction. Many US online retailers would have issued a refund as soon as confirmed from the carrier that it was lost, and waited for their reimbursement. But in both cases, that service comes with a higher price up front.

Creation will refund you... after they get refunded. At least you know they will, eventually, refund you. You might have paid even less from some other mail order sellers, and not get refunded at all.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, they sell legit watch without box @ low price. It is okay place to buy beater watches.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Ordered an SKX007J from CW last Friday - first order off them. It was shipped Saturday via Singapore post and they emailed me the tracking code, yet nothing comes up in the SingPost post website, even now.

Emailed to inquire about the tracking number not bringing anything up, they responded saying that sometimes direct tracking is not available for this type of shipping.

I doubt that this is a foyle shtick but I just find it a bit weird, will update if/when I get my watch.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Ordered a 009J on a Tuesday had it by Saturday with a nice box. No alignment issues and in mint condition.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

JoeTritium said:


> Same watch with year warranty instead of two year warranty. And the US model made have Japan Move in print on the dail, where as the Grey market may not.


Mine does not in fact have japan move on the dial... still legit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Used Creation loads,good prices & very fast delivery with no added tax.

However they have virtually no CS & could care less about your problems,should they arise.

It should also be noted that for UK[Also maybe EU] buyers they are now declaring full value so tax is now due on all purchases.Lots of people will be happy to take the moral high ground on that issue but I pay plenty of tax and getting a break on my hobby was good for me.

Unfortunately I won't be using Creation again.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

50missioncap said:


> Mine does not in fact have japan move on the dial... still legit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That poor horse ... Google is your friend.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/differences-between-seiko-turtle-reissue-k-j-models-2783626-3.html

Are you doing this deliberately?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Sambation said:


> Ordered an SKX007J from CW last Friday - first order off them. It was shipped Saturday via Singapore post and they emailed me the tracking code, yet nothing comes up in the SingPost post website, even now.
> 
> Emailed to inquire about the tracking number not bringing anything up, they responded saying that sometimes direct tracking is not available for this type of shipping.
> 
> I doubt that this is a foyle shtick but I just find it a bit weird, will update if/when I get my watch.


Watches I have purchased mail order from HK are often shipped to the US via Hong Kong Post. Once in the US, delivery transfers to the US Postal Service. I recently had one - from Creation - that had no updated tracking beyond that it was received by HK Post, when tracking via HKP's web site. However, USPS tracking did have updates starting from arrival at US Customs. So if HKP uses your country's postal service to complete delivery, maybe try your local post office tracking and see if it shows up?


----------



## MDJAnalyst (May 22, 2017)

I ordered a Seiko 5 SNZG15J1 and a Turtle from them. No issues, with shipping or chapter ring alignment. I wrote them ahead of time with my concern and they offered to check the Turtle twice before shipping it out. They also gave me an extra 4% off the turtle after I responded to the follow up email for the 5, just asking for a discount.

I'll buy from them again, but YMMV.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Watches I have purchased mail order from HK are often shipped to the US via Hong Kong Post. Once in the US, delivery transfers to the US Postal Service. I recently had one - from Creation - that had no updated tracking beyond that it was received by HK Post, when tracking via HKP's web site. However, USPS tracking did have updates starting from arrival at US Customs. So if HKP uses your country's postal service to complete delivery, maybe try your local post office tracking and see if it shows up?


Thanks for the reply. I had other non WIS items sent to me via HKP and they always had some kind of tracking, even if limited.

This one was sent via SingPost, so maybe that's the explanation for nothing to track, I tried checking it via my country's postal service but no luck. No worries, will just be a patient grasshopper.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Just received my new turtles from CW. The new Coke (789) and the Batman (787).
They both came in the official Seiko box with the hangtag, the stamped warranty (12 and 13 June) and manual.

The chapter rings are perfectly aligned.

I got them in Holland in 3 days. 

This is the second time I buy from them. A couple of years ago I got an SRP637. and the experience was also very positive. As a matter of fact, they gave me a 4% discount code at that time for writing a review. I used the code on the turtles purchase and it was still valid.


----------



## UAV-OPS (Jan 9, 2016)

serge70 said:


> Used Creation loads,good prices & very fast delivery with no added tax.
> 
> However they have virtually no CS & could care less about your problems,should they arise.
> 
> ...


Not to mention you guys pay far more in taxes than we do in the U.S. Or at least that's how it appears to me, I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Watches I have purchased mail order from HK are often shipped to the US via Hong Kong Post. Once in the US, delivery transfers to the US Postal Service. I recently had one - from Creation - that had no updated tracking beyond that it was received by HK Post, when tracking via HKP's web site. However, USPS tracking did have updates starting from arrival at US Customs. So if HKP uses your country's postal service to complete delivery, maybe try your local post office tracking and see if it shows up?


Just to update - I hopelessly checked the tracking code again and let there be lume - it was dispatched overseas today! Now the wait begins 

I'll report back on the quality of the watch when it arrives.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have bought many watches from Creation:

- CS can be a little spotty.
- shipping via DHL is super fast and never any issues
- JDM models come via EMS speed post, which bleeds into your countries postal service....in my case Canada Post....which sucks....and the import and tax thugs will have their way with your wallet!

all in all, I will buy form them again....


----------



## EdisonW (May 17, 2017)

Ordered my 007 and 009 from Creation Watches, without issue. Fast shipping and would order from them again, although I had to pay an extra $5 to get a Seiko box, but overall, not a single complaint about them.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

So 48 days after my order Creation continues to say they are "investigating" what happened and refuse to refund my money. I have documents from both DHL in Singapore and DHL in the United States stating that they lost the shipment. Creation has these same documents. They know that the watch is lost but refuse to issue a refund. Also, I disputed the charge with my credit card company and now Creation is telling the Credit Card company that it has been delivered. So clearly they are trying to keep the money. People can flame on and tell me i'm over reacting, that doesn't bother me. I just wanted to warn others. There are plenty of listings on this forum about Creation having bad customer service. I get it, they sell at low prices, but I encourage you to look elsewhere for your watches.


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

Just ordered a Seiko SRPB09 Blue Lagoon from Creationwatches. Ordered it Monday, received it today (Wednesday) here in California. No problems with tracking...had a tracking # from DHL and followed it constantly for updates. I knew where my watch was at all times.

When I received the watch, I was surprised by the packaging. It actually came with the legit Seiko Prospex box, along with manual and Seiko warranty/guarantee card, stamped on the back with date of purchase (although numbers were not filled in). It seems that this is highly abnormal for GM dealers? And yet I have it.

Upon inspection, no obvious defects. Bezel and chapter ring are aligned. The only issue I see is that the spacing inbetween the hour indices is not uniform - hours 1-5 are perfectly aligned with the chapter ring marks, but 6-12 are just slightly off. Most are only noticeable with close inspection, although hours 8 and 10 are fairly obvious once you see them. 

Kept the tags and film on, set the watch, and now testing it to see how accurate and well it runs over the next few days.

Based on this single experience, I would not hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Quick update: SKX007J arrived today, was very surprised to find it inside my mailbox due to the packaging.

Piece seems to be in top shape save for the standard SKX007/9 quirks (6 oclock indices not aligned perfectly, etc) but bezel seems alright. According to the caseback, the watch was manufactured in November 2016 (or November 2006, but I doubt it) so unsure if these watches were indeed discontinued as some claimed back in 2016 with the influx of the new Prospex turtles.

Watch was ordered June 10, and shipped by CW the same day; it only actually left Singapore on June 19, and arrived here in Israel on June 28. Not bad at all.

So I'm happy with CW!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool. I'm at 56 days lost. But not to worry CW tells me everyday I ask about my money that they are working with DHL to find it. So I got that going for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Cool. I'm at 56 days lost. But not to worry CW tells me everyday I ask about my money that they are working with DHL to find it. So I got that going for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's so frustrating o|

I'd decide on a date when I would ask for my money back if no concrete answers are given. "Working on DHL" to find it doesn't sound convincing really, either they know where it is or they don't. And if they don't you should get your money back, no question.

Anyway, hope it gets to you soon buddy!


----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

Sambation said:


> Quick update: SKX007J arrived today, was very surprised to find it inside my mailbox due to the packaging.
> 
> Piece seems to be in top shape save for the standard SKX007/9 quirks (6 oclock indices not aligned perfectly, etc) but bezel seems alright. According to the caseback, the watch was manufactured in November 2016 (or November 2006, but I doubt it) so unsure if these watches were indeed discontinued as some claimed back in 2016 with the influx of the new Prospex turtles.
> 
> ...


Ordered on Saturday and got it on Wednesday with a spec. Working with cw for an exchange which I would like them to pay for shipping back. Cause the product was not up to standard. The spec is a peice of lume big Enuff to cover the 36 and 37 minute mark. First someone has offered me 10 USD for hassle then 15usd for hassle. Would you guys be ok sending it back and trusting that they send a new one back without the spec. I'm located in an area where there is no Seiko boutique for me to have it removed.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

richard_ls said:


> Ordered on Saturday and got it on Wednesday with a spec.]


That's a nasty one. Can't say for sure but I want to believe they'll send you back a good piece, insist on them checking it thoroughly.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Over two months and they are still telling my credit card company that I have received the watch. Creation Watches are thieves. If there was an insurance payout that they were waiting fro, it would have come by now. See the attached emails from DHL declaring the watch lost. CW has the same emails in their possession. But again this morning I was reassured that they are working with DHL to find the package. BS...at this point DHL has moved on and doesn't care.

Those of you who ordered and received your packages, that's great. My point is, if you order from CW and there is ANY HICCUP what so ever, you are left out in the cold. I have no doubt that they have great watches at great prices and they ship them fast. I'm simply saying that if you have a problem, might as well kiss your money goodbye.


----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

jmarkpatton said:


> Over two months and they are still telling my credit card company that I have received the watch. Creation Watches are thieves. If there was an insurance payout that they were waiting fro, it would have come by now. See the attached emails from DHL declaring the watch lost. CW has the same emails in their possession. But again this morning I was reassured that they are working with DHL to find the package. BS...at this point DHL has moved on and doesn't care.
> 
> Those of you who ordered and received your packages, that's great. My point is, if you order from CW and there is ANY HICCUP what so ever, you are left out in the cold. I have no doubt that they have great watches at great prices and they ship them fast. I'm simply saying that if you have a problem, might as well kiss your money goodbye.
> 
> ...


They want me to send my watch back what type of protection do I have if they don't send me back a new watch?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

If you paid through PayPal, you have that protection. But really you have no assurance they will send another watch or refund your money without a fight. I would suggest you document EVERYTHING and save it and be prepared to dispute the charge. 

Like I said, if you get a working watch in a fast time frame, you are golden. If you have a problem, well I believe you will have a issue on your hands that you will now spend allot of time dealing with.


----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

jmarkpatton said:


> If you paid through PayPal, you have that protection. But really you have no assurance they will send another watch or refund your money without a fight. I would suggest you document EVERYTHING and save it and be prepared to dispute the charge.
> 
> Like I said, if you get a working watch in a fast time frame, you are golden. If you have a problem, well I believe you will have a issue on your hands that you will now spend allot of time dealing with.


Would you take 15usd refunded for a imperfect ed or would you risk sending it back. Geographly it will be hard for me to find someone in Melbourne Australia to open up my skx and remove the lume that is stuck between my 36 and 37 minute mark.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

No I wouldn't take that. $15usd is nothing. It would cost more than that to change a battery in a watch, much less fix the lume on a the dial. They are trying to make you go away with a partial refund. If you did in deed use paypal, do not accept the partial refund. Because if you do, you have lost all rights to dispute at that point. I'd send it back with tracking, give them 5-7 days to refund you or send another watch out, and then start the dispute process if not refunded or a new watch hasn't been shipped by that point. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

jmarkpatton said:


> No I wouldn't take that. $15usd is nothing. It would cost more than that to change a battery in a watch, much less fix the lume on a the dial. They are trying to make you go away with a partial refund. If you did in deed use paypal, do not accept the partial refund. Because if you do, you have lost all rights to dispute at that point. I'd send it back with tracking, give them 5-7 days to refund you or send another watch out, and then start the dispute process if not refunded or a new watch hasn't been shipped by that point. I hope it works out for you.


Thank you for your advice and I am certain I paid with paypal. They should cover me for shipping as the product was not up to standard?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

In my opinion I think they should, but I'm not sure if PayPal enforces that. And there is no way CW will send you a prepaid label to return it. 

I think PayPal will refund your money including any original shipping cost to get the product to you.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd get on the Paypal dispute trail immediately & stick the boot into CW.

Good company when everything goes Ok but absolutely bloody awful if anything at all goes awry.


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ordered my latest Seiko from Creation Watches on Sunday, arrived on Tuesday via DHL. Only problem this time was DHL charged for import tax/ duty. Still a bargain and the Seiko box was pretty nice too. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

serge70 said:


> I'd get on the Paypal dispute trail immediately & stick the boot into CW.
> 
> Good company when everything goes Ok but absolutely bloody awful if anything at all goes awry.


Good idea, just opened as PayPal dispute so that all the information can be documented there

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

So after opening a dispute and no help from CW. I must pay shipping cost for it to get sent back and I am out of pocket. Lesson learnt to never purchase from creation watches 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

ijob007 said:


> Ordered my latest Seiko from Creation Watches on Sunday, arrived on Tuesday via DHL. Only problem this time was DHL charged for import tax/ duty. Still a bargain and the Seiko box was pretty nice too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


CW now declare full value for UK & EU purchases so all will get stung for full import taxes.
So that's the end of CW for me.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Over two months and they are still telling my credit card company that I have received the watch. Creation Watches are thieves. If there was an insurance payout that they were waiting fro, it would have come by now. See the attached emails from DHL declaring the watch lost. CW has the same emails in their possession. But again this morning I was reassured that they are working with DHL to find the package. BS...at this point DHL has moved on and doesn't care.
> 
> Those of you who ordered and received your packages, that's great. My point is, if you order from CW and there is ANY HICCUP what so ever, you are left out in the cold. I have no doubt that they have great watches at great prices and they ship them fast. I'm simply saying that if you have a problem, might as well kiss your money goodbye.
> 
> ...


So now that you have formal notice from DHL that it was lost rather than delivered, if Creation does not issue you a refund, your credit card company may if you have some sort of buyer protection plan, right?

The only thing I can see is the typos and missing letters in the response from DHL. That might raise questions on legitimacy.

Your experience is good advertisement for buying locally, or at least in the same country where consumer protection laws would apply to the seller.

Good luck, and hope you get satisfaction soon!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, still to this day, even this morning I got the "We are still working with DHL" email when I inquired about my refund. I opened a case with my credit card company, but Creation Watches told them that the watch was delivered and I have it (more proof that they are thieves) and now I have to prove that I don't have it. I have given the credit card company the contact information for the two DHL employees that wrote those emails. So hopefully that will help. But yeah, Creation Watches know that I dont have the watch. They lied to the credit card company as said that I did. So they are just your typical overseas internet scammers in my book. If you run a legitimate business, you refund the customer then work with the shipping company that lost the watch on the side.

You are absolutely correct when you say, buy locally. Buy from the U.S.A. If you get your watch from Creation Watches and it works you got lucky. If there is a problem, you are screwed.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Well, still to this day, even this morning I got the "We are still working with DHL" email when I inquired about my refund. I opened a case with my credit card company, but Creation Watches told them that the watch was delivered and I have it (more proof that they are thieves) and now I have to prove that I don't have it. I have given the credit card company the contact information for the two DHL employees that wrote those emails. So hopefully that will help. But yeah, Creation Watches know that I dont have the watch. They lied to the credit card company as said that I did. So they are just your typical overseas internet scammers in my book. If you run a legitimate business, you refund the customer then work with the shipping company that lost the watch on the side.
> 
> You are absolutely correct when you say, buy locally. Buy from the U.S.A. If you get your watch from Creation Watches and it works you got lucky. If there is a problem, you are screwed.


Yep. "You get what you pay for" comes to mind. Seems like the lower the cost, the more risk. Like in Vegas, don't bet more than you're willing to lose.

Long Island Watch in NY is a good middle ground. I've had good CS form them, but others have claimed to get a used (returned) watch sold to them as new. But at least in the US that is illegal (fraud) and therefor you would have some recourse. There are a few "100%" rated high volume NY\NJ area dealers on Ebay for cheap Seiko watches. If you buy via PayPal you get decent buyer protection. CS may not be great, but better than poor CS seller overseas.

I used Creation a few times, but never had to test their CS. Have you used Chino or Seiya? Higuchi is another good one, but I've never used them. You'll always get a brand new watch, a filled out warranty card from a JDM AD, and all the correct materials. Usually the time and date set to your time zone too.

Sounds like you have the proof the bank needs. Hope you get your refund soon.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

serge70 said:


> CW now declare full value for UK & EU purchases so all will get stung for full import taxes.
> So that's the end of CW for me.


It wasn't the case with the two turtles I bought some weeks ago. They declared about half the prices.
So I got hit by customs, as expected, but it wasn't so painful.

Anyway it seems pretty clear from this thread that they are less than stellar to deal with when there's a problem.

I was lucky the two times I bought from them but may not be tempting my fortune a third time...


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought a SKX007J from Creation Watches on Friday at 15:00. It arrived today (Monday morning) to my house in Germany at 11:38! This is the fastest overseas delivery I've ever had.

Looking at the watch it seems just fine for me. Maybe at 18:00 the chapter ring / lume isn't perfectly aligned (?), but my OCD can definitely live with this, as I am planning to use this as a modding-practice watch anyway.









So my experience with Creation Watches was good. This was the first time I used them. I am very impressed that it arrived from Singapore to Germany just over the weekend.
I paste below the DHL delivery updates, which was a joy to follow over the weekend.

Cheers,
northernlight
*

*
*July 01, 2017**15:22**Singapore - Singapore**Shipment picked up**July 01, 2017**15:53**Singapore - Singapore**Processed at Singapore - Singapore**July 01, 2017**16:34**Singapore - Singapore**Processed at Singapore - Singapore**July 01, 2017**16:34**Singapore - Singapore**Departed from DHL facility in Singapore - Singapore**July 01, 2017**17:20**Singapore - Singapore**Arrived at DHL facility in Singapore - Singapore**July 01, 2017**17:53**Singapore - Singapore**Processed at Singapore - Singapore**July 01, 2017**18:00**Singapore - Singapore**Processed at Singapore - Singapore**July 01, 2017**19:01**Singapore - Singapore**Processed at Singapore - Singapore**July 02, 2017**07:46**Singapore - Singapore**Departed from DHL facility in Singapore - Singapore**July 02, 2017**19:39**Leipzig - Germany**Arrived at DHL facility in Leipzig - Germany**July 02, 2017**21:38**Leipzig - Germany**Clearance processing complete at Leipzig - Germany**July 02, 2017**23:25**Leipzig - Germany**Processed at Leipzig - Germany**July 03, 2017**01:42**Leipzig - Germany**Departed from DHL facility in Leipzig - Germany**July 03, 2017**04:15**Leipzig - Germany**Clearance processing complete at Leipzig - Germany**July 03, 2017**07:33**Frankfurt - Germany**Arrived at DHL facility**July 03, 2017**09:30**Frankfurt - Germany**With delivery courier**July 03, 2017**11:38**Frankfurt - Germany**Shipment delivered
*


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I haven't bought that many pieces from C W.
But they've never stiffed me a bad as some other
merchandisers I've dealt with.
I buy more watches from fellow WUS members than
C W. Long Island etc.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm having an absolute nightmare experience with a return for my Seiko Turtle Padi that I purchased from Creation Watches through eBay last week. First the watch came with a very small dent on the case. I wasn't happy so I sent it back. Today the watch arrived back to me via DHL because they said I had not declared the watch properly due to the lithium batteries. I explained to them the bleeding obvious. The watch has no batteries. The lady on the phone then stupidly asked me, "How can you be sure it doesn't have batteries?" I said, "How can you be sure you're not an idiot." 

These morons (DHL) who delivered the defective watch to me cannot simply accept it back with the DHL order that Creation Watches organised for the return. Now I have to go to the warehouse and declare it to them manually after signing a new waybill. This is despite the fact that the description plainly states automatic analogue watch 4R36 movement. 

Cannot believe it!!!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Well now their tone has changed. I suppose my Credit Card company has seized the funds from them and now they are extremely rude to me. At least before they lied while still be pleasant. As soon as the funds were removed and they were no longer in control they got rude. I suppose it was their intention to just keep the money until either the credit card company forcibly took it back or I gave up.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> I'm having an absolute nightmare experience with a return for my Seiko Turtle Padi that I purchased from Creation Watches through eBay last week. First the watch came with a very small dent on the case. I wasn't happy so I sent it back. Today the watch arrived back to me via DHL because they said I had not declared the watch properly due to the lithium batteries. I explained to them the bleeding obvious. The watch has no batteries. The lady on the phone then stupidly asked me, "How can you be sure it doesn't have batteries?" I said, "How can you be sure you're not an idiot."
> 
> These morons (DHL) who delivered the defective watch to me cannot simply accept it back with the DHL order that Creation Watches organised for the return. Now I have to go to the warehouse and declare it to them manually after signing a new waybill. This is despite the fact that the description plainly states automatic analogue watch 4R36 movement.
> 
> Cannot believe it!!!


This sucks, this battery issue in australia post is a joke.
Just make sure you are in contact with creation and tell them you want a very good replacement, ask them to check the whole watch over including allignment, you dont want to go through this again.
Have you asked to speak to a manager at DHL on the phone?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive personally never had a bad experience with creation and used them many times.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> ... I suppose it was their intention to just keep the money until either the credit card company forcibly took it back or I gave up.


Quite possible. If so, they would not be the only discount, on-line retailer that does this. Sorry you went through this, and I wouldn't be happy about it either. On the other hand, there are trade offs for discounts; the greater the discount, usually the greater the risk.

I use PayPal for these kinds of things, which seems to give buyers more protections vs. credit cards.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

CW are a roll of the dice.



Cobia said:


> Ive personally never had a bad experience with creation and used them many times.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think they 'Creation Watches' state they send watches with generic presentation box on their site unless you pay extra for the authentic box.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

There are usually price difference due to international currency exchange rate because of which prices varies.

We sincerely regret for the inconvenience caused, The Original boxes are heavy and SingPost service do not allow to send watches with the
heavy boxes.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

I just bought a Seiko SNE107 from them and it couldn't have been a better experience. I ordered it on the 11th, it was shipped on the 12th and arrived on the 14th, original Seiko box and paperwork and the date code shows it was made in February of this year.


----------



## HSK (Jul 7, 2017)

The watches are obviously genuine but what could be their source and how is it possible for them to keep such a low price even compared to other GM dealers? 

A lot of people are reporting quality issues so it could be 2nd grade products but on the other hand CW probably sell more watches than other more reputable sites. Considering the fact that people are more prone to share negative experiences it could just be a natural effect of the high number of sales.

I think we can all agree that the customer service is horrible or even non-existant but it would still be nice to know where they source their watches from since they are no doubt genuine.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

rinki.creationwatches said:


> The Original boxes are heavy and SingPost service do not allow to send watches with the
> heavy boxes.


translation- with original boxes the packages would be too heavy for the discount/cheapest shipping rate?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I purchased a Turtle SRP773 from CreationWatches yesterday.

1 or 2 hours after I received the payment confirmation from Paypal, I realized I forgot to apply the -10% discount code "TURTLE" advertised on their website, so I emailed CW adding them what could be done.

During the night they replied to me they would refund 10% of the watch price.
...and so they did a few hours later!
My Paypal account has already been re-credited, and the DHL Express will deliver the watch tomorrow (so a 48h shipment).

So far I couldn't be happier with their customer service, and I'll recommend them. The refund gesture was very much appreciated and I told them!

I'll follow-up tomorrow to tell you guys if everything's good on the watch side.

Nicolas


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HSK said:


> The watches are obviously genuine but what could be their source and how is it possible for them to keep such a low price even compared to other GM dealers?
> 
> A lot of people are reporting quality issues so it could be 2nd grade products but on the other hand CW probably sell more watches than other more reputable sites. Considering the fact that people are more prone to share negative experiences it could just be a natural effect of the high number of sales.
> 
> I think we can all agree that the customer service is horrible or even non-existant but it would still be nice to know where they source their watches from since they are no doubt genuine.


Another 1st time poster bagging CW, your last paragraph gave you away, why make such baseless claims?
I happen to know another member in this thread who had great customer service from them with a return, theyve always been very informative with any of my questions and ive bought a lot of watches off them..
If you dont understand how greys get their watches you need to do some research.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mougino said:


> I purchased a Turtle SRP773 from CreationWatches yesterday.
> 
> 1 or 2 hours after I received the payment confirmation from Paypal, I realized I forgot to apply the -10% discount code "TURTLE" advertised on their website, so I emailed CW adding them what could be done.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the turtle and that sounds like great customer service to do that seeings they were under no obligation to do so, good to hear


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered my Turtle 777 with them. Fast shipping to USA address and a great price. I am happy with my purchase and will not hesitate to shop with them again in the future.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bought a Seiko Padi from them. I wasn't happy. They paid for the return and I received one with no defects. I'd use them again.


----------



## ulko1710 (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought a seiko samurai blue lagoon from CW and I received a green turtle LE :roll: . 

Well I bough once again the BL samurai, and i received a ...



BL samurai... (If i could get one more Green Turtle :-d )
I'm not going to keep the samurai by the way...I'm less happy this time ;-) Not really fan of the watch after all.

Thanks to CW i discover the green turtle by accident and it is awesome, I really love it |>
I couldn't be happier :-!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

HSK said:


> The watches are obviously genuine but what could be their source and how is it possible for them to keep such a low price even compared to other GM dealers?


BECAUSE their watches, by all accounts I have read here and elsewhere, as well as in my experience, appear to be genuine, then the logical conclusion is CW sources watches from Seiko distributors. You know of course that Seiko ships watches all the way to the AD's in plastic pouches, not boxes, so that's why you have to pay extra for the original Seiko presentation box: AD's get boxes "free", i.e included in their price for the watch (and sent separately, to be matched up at the store); non-AD's have to buy them, so they may pass that cost along to us.

As for pricing, CW can offer lower prices based on several factors because they are NOT and AD, and have to agree to Seiko's AD terms and conditions.

One condition appears to be MAP pricing. AD's cannot advertise below a minimum advertised price. CW as a non-AD can.

Another is warranty: non-warranty items are typically sold by distributors at a discounted price, "as is", i.e. no warranty. Non-AD's in most cases cannot activate a Seiko warranty card.

Non-AD's have more "flexibility" on any CS standards required by Seiko of AD's. Is is well documented that with CW, of you need CS, you may have a less pleasant experience than with an AD. Less CS is also part and parcel with discount sellers and remote purchases. BUT that's part of the low price proposition: less overhead costs, i.e. CS. When it comes to CS, you pay for what you get: pay more if you want better CS.

Then there is acquisition cost. AD's must buy product via Seiko distributors for their specific market, at market prices set by Seiko's distributors. Non-AD's can source from anywhere on the planet, so they can shop for the best deals based on exchange rates. In some markets Seiko's distributor is not a Seiko subsidiary. Those distributors have more flexibility on pricing to non-AD's. CW is likely getting volume discounts and taking advantage of exchange rates, where AD's do not.



HSK said:


> A lot of people are reporting quality issues so it could be 2nd grade products but on the other hand CW probably sell more watches than other more reputable sites. Considering the fact that people are more prone to share negative experiences it could just be a natural effect of the high number of sales.


I haven't seen any evidence that CW has more or less problems with QC than anyone else ... that is comparing to others selling genuine Seiko's. There are less reputable on-line non-AD's that seem to mix in watches that may be used, refurbished, "seconds" (i.e. rejects), and in some cases fakes, mods, or perhaps even stolen.



HSK said:


> I think we can all agree that the customer service is horrible or even non-existant but it would still be nice to know where they source their watches from since they are no doubt genuine.


I don't agree. There are many who report good CS with CW. But it all depends on the level of CS. The worst experiences seem to be around a lost product, or where a return is necessary. The best seem to be around fast shipping time, applying discounts, partial refunds, etc. Translation: CW seems to be good at the easy to perform and less out-of-pockert CS issues, but less responsive to costly services.

If you are OCD about watches, CW may not be the best place for you: they are less likely to get into the return and replace game for out of alignment chapter rings and bezels, microscopic spec of dust under the glass, etc.


----------



## HSK (Jul 7, 2017)

Cobia said:


> HSK said:
> 
> 
> > The watches are obviously genuine but what could be their source and how is it possible for them to keep such a low price even compared to other GM dealers?
> ...


How can it be baseless when countless members share their negative experiences? They seem OK until the point something goes wrong, then they just seem to give you the silent treatment or a worthless standard reply.

I understand how GM dealers work but CW in particular keep prices that in som cases can almost be 50% of _other GM dealers_ hence my question about their source.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HSK said:


> How can it be baseless when countless members share their negative experiences? They seem OK until the point something goes wrong, then they just seem to give you the silent treatment or a worthless standard reply.
> 
> I understand how GM dealers work but CW in particular keep prices that in som cases can almost be 50% of _other GM dealers_ hence my question about their source.


because you stated that CW customer service is ''non existent' which is simply not true, theres plenty of people who have had fine customer service from them.
Its all about balance mate and ive seen countless new posters like yourself join the site and your first few posts are always bagging this company.
Whats your personal problem with them?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

HSK said:


> How can it be baseless when countless members share their negative experiences? They seem OK until the point something goes wrong, then they just seem to give you the silent treatment or a worthless standard reply.
> 
> I understand how GM dealers work but CW in particular keep prices that in som cases can almost be 50% of _other GM dealers_ hence my question about their source.


We have dream killer just further up the thread saying he had a dent in a watch he got, they promptly paid for shipping and got a new watch out to him asap, that doesnt sound like them disappearing when a problem arises, you are throwing out blanket statements.
Am i claiming there service is perfect and people havnt had problems? no, im disputing your non existent customer service call.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HSK said:


> How can it be baseless when countless members share their negative experiences? They seem OK until the point something goes wrong, then they just seem to give you the silent treatment or a worthless standard reply.
> 
> I understand how GM dealers work but CW in particular keep prices that in som cases can almost be 50% of _other GM dealers_ hence my question about their source.


I disagree: they clearly showed active customer satisfaction policy when they offered me a partial refund after I missed the discount code.

I don't say their after-sale CS is all white but they're clearly not all black, and clearly take some customer requests (and take them seriously). No silent treatment after you've paid, as you say.

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I purchased a Turtle SRP773 from CreationWatches yesterday.
> 
> 1 or 2 hours after I received the payment confirmation from Paypal, I realized I forgot to apply the -10% discount code "TURTLE" advertised on their website, so I emailed CW adding them what could be done.
> 
> ...


Following up on that:

So DHL Express managed to mess up my delivery.
Instead of delivering to my work (shipping address) they delivered to my home (invoice address).
Needless to say, the wife wasn't happy... ("Another watch?!? bla bla" I pass you the details ^^)

Also, DHL delivered 24 hours late (it stayed in their warehouse all day of yesterday) and it seems they tried to reach me but I received no text/mail from them. It's CW that sent me a mail to warned me they were informed of a delay from DHL and that I needed to call them (DHL)... But after 15 attempts on calling, during 2 hours, with no answer ("All lines are busy") I saw their tracking actually changed to "being delivered"... (to the wrong address, surely that's why they wanted to reach me).

Other than that, my SRP773(/J1) seems to be coming in a Seiko box so that's great.
But! (there's a but) the pictures my wife sent me show a weekday in arabic?!
Is it normal?? For other owners of the watch: is it a mixed Arabic/English weekday kind of watch? (sincerely hope so...)

Nicolas

TL;DR: DHL messed up the delivery but CreationWatch's service was impeccable all the way.









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mougino said:


> Following up on that:
> 
> So DHL Express managed to mess up my delivery.
> Instead of delivering to my work (shipping address) they delivered to my home (invoice address).
> ...


Yes mate thats normal, its an eng/arabic wheel, many people really like the arabic, watch looks great, congrats.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

My 773 is eng/roman I believe. But it is a K1 and I didnt get it from Creation. Would much prefer the arabic ~ I think rarer and more interesting. But my first preference would be Kanji and it is interesting that it seems easier to find Arabic than Kanji for a J1 "Made in Japan" dialed and allegedly JDM model. And if it isn't a JDM model then what is the difference from a Made in Japan J1 non-JDM and an actual JDM? 

On Creation, multiple orders from them. Almost all fine. Did have a QC issue (was not a piece of dust under the crystal or timing issues - srry Papi lol). They acknowledged it and offered a token resolution which I accepted for convenience. The watch has to be over a certain price for them to ship DHL, otherwise it is shipped ground and will take 3 to 4 weeks - something I found out the hard way.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Got my SRP777, J model, Monday; from CreationWatches. Perfect condition, aligned chapter ring, full box, papers, etc. Also have the Arabic/English day wheel, which would have been my preference over the Roman/English day wheel (to my knowledge, there's no Kanji wheel version.) Very satisfied with CreationWatches; would order from them again.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

GunWale said:


> My 773 is eng/roman I believe. But it is a K1 and I didnt get it from Creation. Would much prefer the arabic ~ I think rarer and more interesting. But my first preference would be Kanji and it is interesting that it seems easier to find Arabic than Kanji for a J1 "Made in Japan" dialed and allegedly JDM model. And if it isn't a JDM model then what is the difference from a Made in Japan J1 non-JDM and an actual JDM?
> 
> On Creation, multiple orders from them. Almost all fine. Did have a QC issue (was not a piece of dust under the crystal or timing issues - srry Papi lol). They acknowledged it and offered a token resolution which I accepted for convenience. The watch has to be over a certain price for them to ship DHL, otherwise it is shipped ground and will take 3 to 4 weeks - something I found out the hard way.


J denomination does *not* mean it's a JDM model (and I'm not sure it ever has), it may mean that it is labeled "Made In Japan" but at least for the Turtles J denominates the Middle Eastern market (hence the Arabic date wheel) watches where the law expects "Made In" labels to reference the Manufacturers country of origin rather than the actual place of assembly. The "Made In Japan" turtles are likely assembled in the same Malaysian factories as the international K versions that are unlabeled and the US versions labeled MOVM'T Japan (here labeled according to US law where watches are allowed to be labeled according to the last place the movement had a major adjustment).

To my knowledge there are no JDM turtles, these are international market watches. Actual JDM market watches from the SAR(B,Y) and SBDC series and do generally come with a Kanji or a Roman numeral wheel and are labeled "Made in Japan" according to Japanese law which is a bit more strict.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I know it may sound absurd to some but I always pay a little extra for the J version of any Seiko that I have purchased. 

Same factory but I hear that the Japanese supervisor on the J shift is a demanding bastard. 🤡


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> I know it may sound absurd to some but I always pay a little extra for the J version of any Seiko that I have purchased.
> 
> Same factory but I hear that the Japanese supervisor on the J shift is a demanding bastard. 嵐


Hahahaha, one of your best DK lol


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> I know it may sound absurd to some but I always pay a little extra for the J version of any Seiko that I have purchased.
> 
> Same factory but I hear that the Japanese supervisor on the J shift is a demanding bastard. 嵐


Yes, he also carries a Katana ;-)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> Yes, he also carries a Katana ;-)


It's a requirement in the J version specs, ha


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Well three months later and I have finally gotten my money back. I had to dispute through my credit card. Even all the way up until the day I received the refund, Creation Watches still told me that they were waiting on DHL to declare the watch lost. Complete lie. They as well as I received it in writing from DHL that it was officially lost. I also got confirmation from DHL that CW received already reimbursement for the lost item. So they were just seeing how long they could hold onto the money. Simple theives. For all those that ordered and got your watch as you expected, that's awesome. I'm glad you didn't have to go through the trouble I did. For all those planning to order, I would steer clear of Creation Watches. They are simple liars and cheats when there is an issue. I sure wish I had paid more through Amazon or somewhere else. The time wasted was not worth the money I saved.


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought Seiko from them - it was original and new. Super fast delivery to Europe although because it is DHL you will not avoid paying taxes.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jmarkpatton said:


> Well three months later and I have finally gotten my money back. I had to dispute through my credit card. Even all the way up until the day I received the refund, Creation Watches still told me that they were waiting on DHL to declare the watch lost. Complete lie. They as well as I received it in writing from DHL that it was officially lost. I also got confirmation from DHL that CW received already reimbursement for the lost item. So they were just seeing how long they could hold onto the money. Simple theives. For all those that ordered and got your watch as you expected, that's awesome. I'm glad you didn't have to go through the trouble I did. For all those planning to order, I would steer clear of Creation Watches. They are simple liars and cheats when there is an issue. I sure wish I had paid more through Amazon or somewhere else. The time wasted was not worth the money I saved.


Too bad you had a bad experience. I and many others have had good experience with them so I am a little surprised you had so much trouble..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fatum said:


> I bought Seiko from them - it was original and new. Super fast delivery to Europe although because it is DHL you will not avoid paying taxes.


I didn't... Guess I was lucky!

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

mougino said:


> I didn't... Guess I was lucky!


That's strange because DHL is usually very strict about this and I payed every time  Was a price stated on the parcel?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I got rid of the package sorry, I couldn't tell...
As far as I remember there was the correct price mentioned, or else I would have noticed.

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

We sincerely regret for the inconvenience caused, The Original boxes are heavy and SingPost service do not allow to send watches with the heavy boxes.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi rinki. When are you guys getting the Seiko SPB051/053?


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

This is a totally scam firm and we have reported for Singapore police and Interpol about fraud.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Colibri said:


> This is a totally scam firm and we have reported for Singapore police and Interpol about fraud.


Not from my experience. I've used them many times with non issues whatsoever. And they have the fastest delivery service ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Colibri said:


> This is a totally scam firm and we have reported for Singapore police and Interpol about fraud.


LOLLL!!! Whos we?

And ive received about a dozen watches from them, have been treated very well and never had an issue.

''Interpol' bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

Yep, we means group of customer. Everybody has same kind of experience. Everything went OK as long as your product works. BUT if there would appeared problems or the product was broken when you got it, the problems started. CreationWatches try that customer turns to local watchmakers or importer. Nobody wants to repair it and reason is quite clear: CW is a seller of a gray market. For example Seiko very clear announce that they DO NOT take a any responsibility about watches acquired from that kind of actors.

We returned our products to CreationWatches, as they wanted, and everybody has controlled shipping system. The tracking system (actually double system) shows that CW had got the items. Local custom and Singapore custom confirmed. They denied to pay money back and now they kept the money and watches without any reasons just saying they did not got watches (even we have showed evidences and documents). 

So only way was to made investigation request. Firstly straight for Singapore Police and after we made own researching, we took a contact to Interpol, because we note that the same procedure repeats many times all over the world.

Lucky you if you have working watches, BUT no not send it back if there appear any glitch or it would have already broken you got it.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I am not alone...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Colibri said:


> Yep, we means group of customer. Everybody has same kind of experience. Everything went OK as long as your product works. BUT if there would appeared problems or the product was broken when you got it, the problems started. CreationWatches try that customer turns to local watchmakers or importer. Nobody wants repair it and reason is clear: CW is a seller of gray market. For example Seiko very clear announce that they DO NOT take a responsibility about watches from that kind of actors.
> 
> We returned our products to CreationWatches, as they wanted, and everybody has controlled shipping system. Tracking system (actually double system) shows that CW had got the items. Local custom and Singapore custom confirmed. They denied and now they kept the money and watches. So only way was to made investigation request. Firstly traight for Singapore Police and after we made own researching, we took a contact to Interpol, because we note that same procedure repeats many times all over the world.
> 
> Lucky you if you have working watches, BUT no not send it back if there appear any glitch or it would have already broken you got it.


I buy seikos from creation all the time, ive taken them to the official seiko store in Sydney, all are covered under 1 year international warranty, ive had a speck of dust removed on the spot for free because i showed them the creation stamped warranty card, you are incorrect and sprouting a whole lot of nonsense.
I know many people who have sent watches back to creation with them paying for postage after a problem.
As i said i use them with confidence, use paypal on the internet if you are worried about these things.


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

PS. They told here "return the watch back to us and we will issue him a full refund along with refund for the cost of shipping the watch back to us". It is a lie and we had to pay every costs ourselves.


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I buy seikos from creation all the time, ive taken them to the official seiko store in Sydney, all are covered under 1 year international warranty, ive had a speck of dust removed on the spot for free because i showed them the creation stamped warranty card, you are incorrect and sprouting a whole lot of nonsense.
> I know many people who have sent watches back to creation with them paying for postage after a problem.
> As i said i use them with confidence, use paypal on the internet if you are worried about these things.


Yep, you can start for example asking from Mr Stirling Moss what kind of experiences he got from this firm. And if you want to point out to PayPal, here is the example of this: "I attempt to dispute it with paypal, but paypal sides with them, since they have a disclaimer on their website."

Large, long-lasting and well established big fraud. I hope that this scam firm will be shot down ASAP.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Colibri said:


> Yep, you can start for example asking from Mr Stirling Moss what kind of experiences he got from this firm.


...Or to their other hundreds satisfied customers what good they think of the firm.

Anyway I'm not gonna argue with a hater, but thanks for mentioning Interpol, shows your undeniable understanding of international laws (or at least gave us a good laugh )


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Colibri said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, you can start for example asking from Mr Stirling Moss what kind of experiences he got from this firm.
> ...


I'm sure CIA was onto the case before Interpol even kicked in.


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

mougino said:


> ...Or to their other hundreds satisfied customers what good they think of the firm.
> 
> Anyway I'm not gonna argue with a hater, but thanks for mentioning Interpol, shows your undeniable understanding of international laws (or at least gave us a good laugh )


Yep, firstly I have to say that you can read from Interpol-web sites about theirs aims, like "Serve as the worldwide information hub for law enforcement cooperation" and so on. That kind of big scam with cross boarding criminal activities is just a core business of them.

Secondly, what do you think about company where is for example 20 % comes from criminal activity and 80 % from legal business? Oo, there is thousands of satisfied customers...it doesn`t matter of rest of them. No no no, if there is illegal action, you cannot petition your legal business. If you have a mask company with good logistic business and with an other hand you smuggling drugs, you cannot say: Please, take an account my legal business and its satisfied customers  Do you understand?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Colibri said:


> Yep, firstly I have to say that you can read from Interpol-web sites about theirs aims, like "Serve as the worldwide information hub for law enforcement cooperation" and so on. That kind of big scam with cross boarding criminal activities is just a core business of them.


Thanks for enlightening me, I wasn't aware of what Interpol mission was. In this case I certainly hope they put closing Creation Watches as their #1 top priority, in front of catching terrorists or finding kidnapped kids! If they fail at this, may I suggest you open a case with the S.H.I.E.L.D. organization, I've heard nothing but good from them!


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thanks for enlightening me, I wasn't aware of what Interpol mission was. In this case I certainly hope they put closing Creation Watches as their #1 top priority, in front of catching terrorists or finding kidnapped kids! If they fail at this, may I suggest you open a case with the S.H.I.E.L.D. organization, I've heard nothing but good from them!


Yep buddy, the world is not so black and white. There is a terrorism and on the other hand there is a increasing concern of money laundring, web scams and that kinds of non-conventionals crimes.

Especially web crimes are very strenuous to solve if there is a international dimension. But that is the one of the reasons why we have Europol, Interpol and so on. Of couse they cannot take every cases although the most worst and biggest ones.

This scam has ran so long and is quite big with world wide dimension that there is possibilities to succeed. There is something else in the world than Isis and huge sum of money flows through that kind of business. Tax authorities are also quite interested these money.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Colibri said:


> Yep buddy, the world is not so black and white. There is a terrorism and on the other hand there is a increasing concern of money laundring, web scams and that kinds of non-conventionals crimes.
> 
> Especially web crimes are very strenuous to solve if there is a international dimension. But that is the one of the reasons why we have Europol, Interpol and so on. Of couse they cannot take every cases although the most worst and biggest ones.
> 
> This scam has ran so long and is quite big with world wide dimension that there is possibilities to succeed. There is something else in the world than Isis and huge sum of money flows through that kind of business. Tax authorities are also quite interested these money.


Hmm, I hear you. If Creation Watches is hiding money laundry activities or maybe even extortion (reading how they denied receiving the watch back, keeping your $$ hostage and so on) they very well may use the watch selling business as a facade but be part of a bigger crime organization... Thinking more about it, seing the range of scammed buyers, in fact they could be the Singapore branch of the infamous SMERSH/SPECTRE organization. In this case the best course of action for Interpol might be to call certain agents from the MI6 to help on the case and diligently put an end to the CW activities, one can hope.


----------



## Colibri (Nov 29, 2017)

It`s quite clear that the world of crimes is not so familiar for you. The real world and the world of James Bond are equally far each other than you and me. Practically perpetrators are quite normal people and live ordinary life without life of Tony Montana. I noted, that you are thinking about skyscrapers, money mules and -sacks, yachts in Cuba and that kind of jet set life . Reality is much much more wretched than Miami Vice. 

Furthermore there isn`t extortion. The right crime is a fraud, which signs of crime would be filled.


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

I’ve purchased watches from them 3 times. 2 ok experiences and a ridiculously negative experience. You buy from them you’re rolling the dice on having a positive outcome even as a return customer. I know that now and will no longer purchase from them based on their complete and total lack of customer service and honesty on my most recent and last ever transaction with them.


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Heypdx said:


> I've purchased watches from them 3 times. 2 ok experiences and a ridiculously negative experience. You buy from them you're rolling the dice on having a positive outcome even as a return customer. I know that now and will no longer purchase from them based on their complete and total lack of customer service and honesty on my most recent and last ever transaction with them.


Spot on. 
However, if you get lucky and face no issues post purchase(90 out of 100 times), you just got yourself an awesome deal.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

50missioncap said:


> Just bought a turtle from creation. Communication was great, shipping was fast. Ordered sunday, arrived in chicago wedsnesday.
> 
> I realize they aren't and ad and I'm okay with that... watch looks great as well. Great alignment and good qc on seikos part in terms of general finish.
> 
> ...


The Seiko watch comes with original Box. We do not ship turtle box.
All countries levy import duties which the customer has to bear.
This is clearly mentioned in our Terms and Conditions ( Terms and Conditions : ), shipping information page ( Shipping & Returns : ) and also in the FAQ ( Frequent Asked Questions about Watches, Shipping, Policies etc. ) on our website.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Customer,

The Seiko watch comes with original Box. We do not ship turtle box.
All countries levy import duties which the customer has to bear.
This is clearly mentioned in our Terms and Conditions ( Terms and Conditions : ), shipping information page ( Shipping & Returns : ) and also in the FAQ ( Frequent Asked Questions about Watches, Shipping, Policies etc. ) on our website.


----------



## RReddy (Nov 6, 2017)

Apart from fair prices and bad return policy etc. How *Genuine are Seiko's watches* sold by Creation Watches? Are those original? Can I really trust them?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RReddy said:


> Apart from fair prices and bad return policy etc. How *Genuine are Seiko's watches* sold by Creation Watches? Are those original? Can I really trust them?


Welcome, yes their watches are 100% legit.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Their return policy is not bad. I had a PADI with an imperfection on the case and they sent me a return slip by email without hesitation. I didn’t pay a thing.


----------



## RReddy (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice to know that. Does everyone "Honour's" to service the watches purchased from CW across the globe? In the sense, denying that it was not sold by authorised dealers etc..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia, I hold you personally responsible if this deal goes South. LOL

I caved and bought a SRP315 from them just now. I missed the 315 version with a bracelet for $4 extra yesterday (head slap). I still have my SKX-781 OM bracelet so it's not a big deal. I guess I really missed an Orange Seiko more than I thought. At least this one will hack and hand wind. I can always mod the crown and bezel if the black bothers me too much. This one is not everyone's cup of tea. O.k., lets be honest, this is the Monster at the bar when the Bartender calls "Last call" and you realize you don't have one yet and all the 309's have left with other members already. So you say to yourself, "Well, you'll do" and walk out with this one.










Now the wait begins....

To be honest I never thought I'd own another Monster.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I would not recommend it. Had a terrible experience. Basically for a good price you surrender all rights, have to deal with automated responses, and don't forget their terms and conditions, you pay shipping to return a watch to them. If this is needed, the cost to do so FAR outweighs any savings you get up front. Don't do it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I ordered a watch for an exceptionally good price and received it in the U.S. within 2 days. Looks and works fine. No complaints from me.


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

I ordered from them a few years ago and had no problems. It appears from the comments that there after purchase service is poor. Because of that I probably wouldn’t use them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I have ordered from them and everything was great. I think it's important to adjust your expectations at certain price points. If you are the type of person who wants lowest dollar and is willing to roll with a bit of inconvenience and, yes, maybe even risk disappointment in going for super savings then do it. 

If, on the other hand, you are really touchy and obsessive about having the right box and chapter ring alignment, and are quick to return items for small issues, then Macy's is here for you!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Seiko SRP315 just landed. Everything checks out with the watch from Creation. $190 for a Monster was stellar deal and even though I missed out on the bracelet version for $4 more (the folks who bought that one made out like a bandit) I have my Monster bracelet from my Gen1 SKX781. And I didn't even need to resize it since it fits my SNE107 with even adjusting the micro adjustment.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I bought from creation a few weeks ago. The watch came quickly boxed well and in perfect condition. I wouldnt hesitate buying from them again.


----------



## SandBuzz (Jan 26, 2018)

I have been looking on creation watches for an orient, a hamilton jazzmaster and a tissot visodate. What I have noticed is that the RRP is quite higher than my local AD i.e. ernest jones, goldsmiths, beaverbrooks etc. for example a visodate is priced at £395 at my local AD but creation watches listed that as £318 against their RRP £712 which I find quite misleading!

I will shop around for a bit and maybe will take a chance with creation as the watches seem genuine though.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

We are not authorized dealers for the brands we carry, because we want
to offer you lower prices. We source our watches from distributors
around the world. All our watches are 100% genuine, authentic and
brand new.

The official Service Center needs to honor the warranty.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

We always try to give best service to our customers, we regret for inconvenience caused. We have mentioned in our site return shipping is buyer responsibility.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

We always try to give best service to our customers, we regret for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Katruje (Jan 13, 2017)

I bought an SPB053 off of them for a good price. However, they shipped it to me in a PADI box. When I wrote back to them to ask about it, they told me it was the proper box for the watch.


----------



## SandBuzz (Jan 26, 2018)

UPDATE: Ordered an orient galant from creation; can't wait ... .

For me, as long as the watch is genuine, undamaged/unscratched in original condition - I'm happy with that.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Cobia said:


> I buy seikos from creation all the time, ive taken them to the official seiko store in Sydney, all are covered under 1 year international warranty, ive had a speck of dust removed on the spot for free because i showed them the creation stamped warranty card, you are incorrect and sprouting a whole lot of nonsense.
> I know many people who have sent watches back to creation with them paying for postage after a problem.
> As i said i use them with confidence, use paypal on the internet if you are worried about these things.


I just received a SEIKO SKX011J from Creation. They gave me a warranty card that is stamped and has a date of purchase for March of this year 2018. The thing is that the watch serial No. and Case no. are both blank. 
Is this normal?
The other warranty cards I have gotten before have all the information already filled out.
I know I could fill in the serial number and case number myself, I'm just wondering what everyones experience was.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jarvar said:


> I just received a SEIKO SKX011J from Creation. They gave me a warranty card that is stamped and has a date of purchase for March of this year 2018. The thing is that the watch serial No. and Case no. are both blank.
> Is this normal?
> The other warranty cards I have gotten before have all the information already filled out.
> I know I could fill in the serial number and case number myself, I'm just wondering what everyones experience was.


Same here. Most important is the stamp and date, you can fill the rest yourself if you need to play the warranty.

Nicolas


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

That’s fine. The stamp is what is important. I have purchased from Creation on 3 occasions and they consistently have provided me with excellent examples of Seiko watches. I highly recommend them. 

I just wish they would reduce the price of their SPB/SBDC 053. 

That’s next.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jarvar said:


> I just received a SEIKO SKX011J from Creation. They gave me a warranty card that is stamped and has a date of purchase for March of this year 2018. The thing is that the watch serial No. and Case no. are both blank.
> Is this normal?
> The other warranty cards I have gotten before have all the information already filled out.
> I know I could fill in the serial number and case number myself, I'm just wondering what everyones experience was.


Yes this is fine, just take your receipt as proof of purchase or you can just fill out the writing on the card yourself.
They send the same with my watches and ive used those cards to get dust removed from a watch and a bracelet fixed under warranty in the syd Seiko boutique, they work fine.
cheers


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for the quick replies. It's comforting to know that it's a simple solution to the warranty. I doubt I'll have to use it, but it's good to have this information in event of anything possibly happening.


----------



## ThomasMidgley (Oct 7, 2017)

I've had to use the Seiko warranty on one I bought from them (quickset date mechanism stopped quicksetting after about three months) - no problems at all. They needed the receipt from Creation and no hassle (as you would expect) from Seiko in Sydney.


----------



## acaztec (Mar 28, 2018)

*Buyer beware *-The prices of watches on this site, which you are encouraged to believe is the total price payable, are not the total price you will pay for the watch. 
The price of watches on the site are typically discounted by about 20-30% of their market value. The site intentionally conceals the fact that you will almost always have to pay an additional 20-30% in customs duty, as the watches are dispatched from Singapore. This is an intentional deceit, without which the majority of buyers would not make the purchase. 
The site attempts to decieve potential buyers that the price of the watch on their site is the total price, by adopting practices which if practised by an off line UK retailer would be illegal. Firstly, they inform the potential buyer that free shipping is availble on the purchase. This is designed to encourage the belief that there is free delivery and the price of the watch on the site, is the total price payable. This as i have said is not the case as the buyer will also have to pay the customes duty. THere is no mention of the fact that the customer will have to pay customs duty (9 times out of 10) on the main pages of the site. No mention is made of this further charge during the checkout and purchase process. This is intentional. To disclose this as UK retailers have to, would ofcourse result in the majority of sales not being enacted. THis is a scam.
In their defence the company point out that information about the additional cost of the watch is included in its terms and conditions. As almost no potential buyers will read these it is just as well being totally absent from the site. It is hidden in the terms and conditions to conceal it from potential buyers and to conceal the fact that this operation is a scam. They also claimed that if i had chosen royal mail as courier as opposed to DHL, this would have reduced the risk of attracting a customs charge. This is not true. The only choice of courier i was offered was DHL and i chose the least expensive option. The words directly opposite DHL were FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

acaztec said:


> *Buyer beware *-The prices of watches on this site, which you are encouraged to believe is the total price payable, are not the total price you will pay for the watch.
> The price of watches on the site are typically discounted by about 20-30% of their market value. The site intentionally conceals the fact that you will almost always have to pay an additional 20-30% in customs duty, as the watches are dispatched from Singapore. This is an intentional deceit, without which the majority of buyers would not make the purchase.
> The site attempts to decieve potential buyers that the price of the watch on their site is the total price, by adopting practices which if practised by an off line UK retailer would be illegal. Firstly, they inform the potential buyer that free shipping is availble on the purchase. This is designed to encourage the belief that there is free delivery and the price of the watch on the site, is the total price payable. This as i have said is not the case as the buyer will also have to pay the customes duty. THere is no mention of the fact that the customer will have to pay customs duty (9 times out of 10) on the main pages of the site. No mention is made of this further charge during the checkout and purchase process. This is intentional. To disclose this as UK retailers have to, would ofcourse result in the majority of sales not being enacted. THis is a scam.
> In their defence the company point out that information about the additional cost of the watch is included in its terms and conditions. As almost no potential buyers will read these it is just as well being totally absent from the site. It is hidden in the terms and conditions to conceal it from potential buyers and to conceal the fact that this operation is a scam. They also claimed that if i had chosen royal mail as courier as opposed to DHL, this would have reduced the risk of attracting a customs charge. This is not true. The only choice of courier i was offered was DHL and i chose the least expensive option. The words directly opposite DHL were FREE SHIPPING.


No, the customs charges is up to the buyer to counter in, not creation or any store.

Its not their job to be your mum, you know you are buying from singapore and if you are in a country that charges customs it is not up to any store to add that on for you, thats your responsability.

Weve been through this before here and creation clearly state that its not their responsibility, why should it be?

Your post is way out of line calling it a scam, its clear you know very little about the process of buying watches.

I dont have to pay any customs where i live, i pay the exact price they state on their site.

If i had to pay customs that would be my responsibility.


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely legit. I’ve use Creation several times. Never an issue and fast shipping.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh look, another 1-post user spitting on CreationWatches...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I do not see any wrong doing on creation‘s side. Everybody, well it appears that almost everybody, knows that he has to pay import duties + handling fees (depending on carrier) when importing goods. You haven‘t done your homework and now blame Creation ? Go figure.

And flooding the WUS fora with identical posts is no good attitude. Deleting the other posts.


----------



## pr3zon (May 13, 2018)

The answer is YES. Creation watches are legit and the watches are genuine.
But be aware of the fact that if your order is under 75$, it will be sent by regular post.
I placed the order on the 7th of April and the watch arrived in Romania on the 29th of April. 
Then it took local post and customs almost 2 weeks longer to finally deliver it to my home adress (11th of May) + a fee of 8 euros in customs and postal taxes. 
Nevertheless, it's here and it's gorgeous


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

I find it both hilarious and infuriating that this thread is 15 pages long (!)..


----------



## RReddy (Nov 6, 2017)

My 12 days old Brand new Seiko SKX009J "Made In Japan" had STOPPED WORKING". I wiggle & did all kinds of circus. This was purchased by so called Creation Watches. It is really surprising that it gave upon me so early . Therefore, I'm shocked to see this happening to the famous SKX which is as old as me. Come on guys. I don't know whom to blame, is it CW or Seiko. I particularly choose the Made in Japan example, so that would outlast me. This explains how legit is CW. What to do with that paper weight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

RReddy said:


> My 12 days old Brand new Seiko SKX009J "Made In Japan" had STOPPED WORKING". I wiggle & did all kinds of circus. This was purchased by so called Creation Watches. It is really surprising that it gave upon me so early . Therefore, I'm shocked to see this happening to the famous SKX which is as old as me. Come on guys. I don't know whom to blame, is it CW or Seiko. I particularly choose the Made in Japan example, so that would outlast me. This explains how legit is CW. What to do with that paper weight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send it back. Back a few years ago I purchased 2 Seiko divers watches (an SKX007 and a SKX009) from Creation Watches and I sent both back because they were defective. The cheese ball monkeys who own Creation watches gave me a hard time. They didn't want me to return the defective watches. They claimed that they were not defective. I ended spending almost $60 for shipping and insurance returning them back to them. I finally got a refund and made PayPal reimburse me for part of the shipping cost. That was the first time and the last time that I've dealt with Creation Watches. They are a Mickey Mouse watch outfit that's located I think in Singapore or Malaysia. Keep away from them.


----------



## erikbaboden (Dec 26, 2018)

I received from creation watches yesterday my first watch, it's an orient bambino with 3 different deep scratches on the crystal in the same area. Should I send it back or just give up?


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Their customer care took 11 days to provide evidence to DHL, and my order was held up for an extra 11 days due their failure to provide adequate documentation.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/incredibly-frustrating-experience-creation-watches-4861119.html


----------



## erikbaboden (Dec 26, 2018)

001 said:


> Their customer care took 11 days to provide evidence to DHL, and my order was held up for an extra 11 days due their failure to provide adequate documentation.


Well, that is not my case. Actually it was one of the fastest deliveries I experienced in my life. My concern is that I have to go through an ordeal, like some oder people who wrote in this thread did.

I was thinking that maybe I should try to ask for a partial reimbursement, because it's my first watch and probably I'm going to end up scratching it anyway sooner or later.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Fastest delivery possible. Took a mere 24 hrs to arrive in Australia. Great customer service. I’ve gone back several times. Buy with confidence.


----------



## erikbaboden (Dec 26, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Fastest delivery possible. Took a mere 24 hrs to arrive in Australia. Great customer service. I've gone back several times. Buy with confidence.


Do you have any experience with faulty items you had to send back?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

erikbaboden said:


> Do you have any experience with faulty items you had to send back?


Yes. Once on a Seiko and they paid for the return postage and I received a replacement within 3 days.


----------



## erikbaboden (Dec 26, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Yes. Once on a Seiko and they paid for the return postage and I received a replacement within 3 days.


Ok, thanks. I'm still waiting for an answer from them. I'll update you.

UPDATE:

They replied and for now it doesn't look good. They offered me a reimbursement of 10€ and they told me to contact the official service center, which in Berlin or even in Germany doesn't exist (not even one). Otherwise they told me to go to some random watchmaker. Who the hell would be willing to repair for free a watch he didn't sell?!


----------



## erikbaboden (Dec 26, 2018)

They told me to send it back. My question now is, if they send me a new watch, will I have to pay the taxes and the customs fees a second time? I live in Germany.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

erikbaboden said:


> They told me to send it back. My question now is, if they send me a new watch, will I have to pay the taxes and the customs fees a second time? I live in Germany.


More than likely if German Customs intercepts the watch.


----------



## kennyk (Dec 4, 2018)

I think it's a hit or miss dealer.
I ordered 1 via DHL which forced me to pay 40 euro on top of 140 euro watch for VAT/custom/crap fee. 
This was Orient watch, looks good and no scratch or any damage, but it runs faster than any other automatics I own. about +7 sec a day.

I ordered another one in the mid December 2018 via registered mail and I'm currently struggling to locate it, it's MIA. 
I was told by the local post office today that the parcel has been returned to the sender (creationwatches) on Jan 5th.
I'm quite pissed now. I'll do what I can to get the watch sent to me or at least get the full refund back.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

erikbaboden said:


> They told me to send it back. My question now is, if they send me a new watch, will I have to pay the taxes and the customs fees a second time? I live in Germany.


My guess would be yes.

Seems most countries on that side of the Atlantic love to collect their taxes and other fees. The government would not care that you had to send one back. All they would see is another taxable situation.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes legit with all the tribulations previously mentioned. Worth it vs the prices paid through an AD.


----------



## kennyk (Dec 4, 2018)

I got the watch today. Turned out it was the misinformation from PostNL, the local courier in the netherlands.
I had to pay 18 euro on top of 92 euro for the watch price. Everything with the watch is fine, perfect.
Considering the time and worries I went through, I will choose DHL option for the next shopping from them.
registered mail option is cheaper, but I think it depends on the country if custom would catch you or not.
In case of the netherlands, DHL or registered mail, they will make you pay extra for sure.
DHL is faster, more reliable, and more secure. Cost a bit more than registered mail, but with either method you'll save much enough compared to buying from amazon or most other online stores.


----------



## erikbaboden (Dec 26, 2018)

I expressed my concerns to the customer service about the possibility to pay the taxes a second time and I asked for a partial reimbursement. They agreed and refunded me more or less 10% of what I paid including the taxes and they promised me to apply a reduction on my next purchase. I am actually happy with this solution, because I didn't want to lose my time and additional money to send it back.


To conclude, as far as my personal experience is concerned:

- Watches are legit
- Shipping is super fast with DHL, but DHL is likely to be controlled by the customs office. Also DHL charges you with some crap because they have to collect cash (around 15€), so maybe the standard shipping is better.
- Prices are the best I found on the internet, but you have to do the math and consider also the possibility to pay the VAT and customs fees.
- The customer service tries not to deal with your problem, but if you insist it's fine.
- The main issue is the distance and the customs again if you have to send something back


----------



## faheemyazdani (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been looking to purchase from CW for the first time and was very close in doing so. 

Yes their prices are very reasonable but the combating factor here is the customs and taxes incurred in the UK and EU countries. Having done the maths for a watch worth £192, when you add the duty tax it comes to £242. Then you have the issue of what if something is wrong with the watch, you pay for shipping back. 

I've thought long and hard and have decided although it's enticing, I'd rather buy from the UK. The watch is selling for £240 on eBay and the seller is not too far from where I live. I will call him tomorrow to discuss the purchase etc 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WUS-Guy (Mar 15, 2019)

I ordered a SSC617P1 from them last Friday from Singapore. It arrived Wednesday at my location in the US. It came in a generic box, but had all of the papers and warranty card. The watch arrived as advertised, and has no problems. By my math, it runs almost 1 second fast every other day. That's +15 seconds a month, max. This is well withing tolerances. Chapter Ring, Bezel, and lum markers all seem to be aligned properly. 

I'm not sure about ordering from Creation Watches again, but my deal with them worked out beautifully. Cost, Delivery, Watch Quality, everything was handled right by CW.

I guess some of us luck out. Either that, or CW is not as bad as some of the hype that's been going around.

WUS-Guy


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have used this supplier in Singapore very successfully and bought 4 Seiko watches with no hassle whatsoever and no Tax either.

https://www.watcheszon.com/

But just recently they have this Notice of their website:
We do not ship Seiko Kinetic, Premier, Sportura, Velatura watches to the ("EEA").

They use a special deal to ship goods to the EU, mainly through Ireland for the UK, but for other EU countries YMMV, so beware.

For me up until now they have been great, but yesterday I tried to buy a Seiko 5 Diver and it would not accept my order, so I am not sure if this is Seiko clamping down or something else amiss?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

I purchased a couple of watches from CW. Just be aware the prices does not include the custom tax. The watches are legit and fine without any problem.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

jmarkpatton said:


> Ordered a Turtle on May 12. As of May 29th I still had not received it. DHL delivered it to the wrong address then couldn't figure out where they delivered it....


Bought a watch from Jomashop who use DHL and it sat in their warehouse for 3 days. DHL are rubbish. Watch arrived 1 week and 1 day after the estimate by Jomashop. To compound the issue, Australia post subcontract out their deliveries to inept buffoons like Startrack who decided to leave my watch at my front door. They are supposed to return it to the nearest GPO for signed pick up if the package doesn't fit in your letterbox.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Customer,

It is true that most of time we get blamed for import duties that are levied by the importing country. As explained on our website, the shipping fees are paid by us but Import duties (if any) are always the responsibility of the buyer. While we regret that you had to pay import duties. Please note that in most cases import duty gets triggered based on value of the item being imported. Some fee is usually charged by all these courier companies for handling the clearance. We have no control over this. In future, we recommend you opt for 'Registered shipping' as there have been lesser incidences of import duty levies for that shipping option.

If you have any query please contact us on [email protected]

Best Regards, 
Sally


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Pardayan,

We are not sure about the custom charges as they are imposed by the customs of the buyer's country.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

watchspecialists said:


> Dear Pardayan,
> 
> We are not sure about the custom charges as they are imposed by the customs of the buyer's country.


True. For my country there are custom charges about 20% of the price which is a lot. For example Amazon includes the custom charges to the price and somehow if it passes the custom without and charge , Amazon refunds the amount back to your credit card, For creation watches its kinda luck , sometimes it passes without any custom charge but mostly they open the box and charge you.
Sure it depends in which country you live.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Customer,

We are pleased that you liked the experience . We look forward to serving you again in the near future.

If you have any query please contact us on [email protected]

Best Regards, 
Sally


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Erikbaboden,

It is true that most of time we get blamed for import duties that are levied by the importing country. As explained on our website, the shipping fees are paid by us but Import duties (if any) are always the responsibility of the buyer. While we regret that you had to pay import duties. Please note that in most cases import duty gets triggered based on value of the item being imported. Some fee is usually charged by all these courier companies for handling the clearance. We have no control over this. In future, we recommend you opt for 'Registered shipping' as there have been lesser incidences of import duty levies for that shipping option.

If you have any query please contact us on [email protected]

Best Regards, 
Sally


----------



## Seight (Feb 25, 2019)

It's been a few years since I've purchased from Creation but on the 2 occasions I have done, the watches, service and delivery speed has been perfect.

I've never heard of anyone whose had a genuinely bad experience.


----------



## Jpstar 0621 (Mar 17, 2019)

Well I have a bad experience with them. I ve ordered a Seiko from them, 6 months ago, never received it (la poste has lost the parcel). I can't open a claim in my country as I m not the owner of the packet yet, and creation watches make me believe they ve done it with Singapore post, but they didn t and give me automatic answers since then (,we take this very seriously... Blah blah blah). Since then no refund, no other watch sent. PayPal wasn't available for Seikos (for orient yes, but not for Seikos) so I think my money is lost for me, not for them. Maybe they did open a claim with Singapore post and had a refund for the watch that didn't arrive so they win two time the value of the watch, but for me, it is a 100 percent loss. Good deal for happy customers, but in case of problems, a true nightmare as they are dishonest.


----------



## Jpstar 0621 (Mar 17, 2019)

And so you just know, I ve bought 3 times before , orient watches, and was happy, so I trusted creation watches, but it was pure luck. Go check reviews online, there is plenty of unhappy customers that did not receive their watches and nothing done, money loss for them...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jpstar 0621 said:


> never received it (la poste has lost the parcel). I can't open a claim in my country as I m not the owner of the packet yet.


Who told you that, La Poste? That is plain and utter BS...

Do open a claim and do it now, I've opened dozens in the last year only for 'lost' parcels from la Poste (turned out my mailman liked my parcels a little too much, if you know what I mean...)

Opening a claim with la poste is a PITA, fastest and most effective I've found is tweet @lisalaposte with your tracking number and asking to open a réclamation, they will give you an incident number that will be followed up by a physical mail. Most of the times it's just an apology letter, some rare times it can be followed by actions (a 'rappel à l'ordre' to the mailman in my case).

Nicolas


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Got my Orient Mako from them, no problem at all.

That being said, I've read horror stories about their customer service. I never had to deal with them so far though


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jpstar 0621 said:


> PayPal wasn't available for Seikos (for orient yes, but not for Seikos).


Wait, what? Like they're using two different checkout methods? One for a half of their products, another for the other half? Sorry but it doesn't make sense mate.
Come to think of it my new turtle was ordered at CW and I used PayPal, pls keep your story straight.

[edit] yeah, I'm calling bs...








That you didn't get a refund is one thing, that you invent fake excuses is another.


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Jpstar 0621,

Apologized for the inconvenience caused. We have refunded you for your order.

If you have any query please contact us on [email protected] 

Best Regards, 
Sally


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

how long it took them to refund?


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

We have refunded them from our side, It will credited in 10 to 15 days.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

oooh wait I'm confused 

watchspecialists = creation watches?


----------



## Jpstar 0621 (Mar 17, 2019)

@mougino
As you said I did open a claim with laposte, their answer by letter, was that it had to be opened by the owner of the packet, as it was "lost" before their services had the packet in hands (maybe an indelicate worker from the customs), so they closed the file.
And you tell me a bullshiter, well I really did want to make PayPal payment, as I don t like giving my credit card number online, funny fact it was hacked the week I did the watch purchase as another lesson, PayPal only on the web... unfortunately it was not available for this order. Up to you if you don't want to trust it, I don't care. I ve checked again, and again, trying with just an orient. Paypal available, adding a Seiko PayPal unavailable the same for only a seiko. It was on January, maybe their policy has changed since.
I don't like giving bad reviews for nothing (as I paid customs and didn't expect it, watch was late etc...), But my case was really bad handled. Now I wait the refund creation watches said they ve done and I ll update.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

I bought 2 watches from them, Seiko Turtle and Padi Samurai. they were smooth transactions for me! However, I think prices are higher in Creation Watch in general


----------



## Jpstar 0621 (Mar 17, 2019)

If you have the luck of avoiding the customs and receiving your orders, it is cheaper. I was happy with my previous orders


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've bought 3 watches from them over the years (even before they were mentioned here). Never any issues. Bought my 4th one 2 days ago using the fathers day discount on a Seiko monster tuna (japan made) for $358. This was cheaper than any current Ebay prices for the J version. It's already shipped and I'm expecting delivery today. 

Pricing is a mixed bag. Some stuff is expensive but from my own experience, they tend to carry the Japan exclusives most of the time and during launch, the pricing is better than the AD prices we get here in US. 

And the fact that they actually participate in threads here go a long way. Not paid for this post..LOL.

PS: I've also had good luck with PrincetonWatches but not sure if it's the same store under a different web site??


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Jpstar 0621 ,

We have refunded you from our side, please check with your bank.


----------



## Jpstar 0621 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you for the refund. Sorry for the bad words previously


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Jpstar 0621 ,

Thank you for your confirmation. We always try to give best service to our customers.
We look forward to serving you again in the near future.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm interested in a few watches and since some of them may be from CW, I read this entire thread. 

Conclusion is obvious, but some people come across as z little dense. If your country has import duties, it's your responsibility to pay and clear them. 

I live up I the great white north known as Canuckistan. Custom clearance by DHL, FedEx and UPS is eye watering expensive. So I land up shipping it to a US border town. If it's coming from overseas, that now presents another level of potential complications. ALL of them are known to me so it is MY responsibility to make my decisions according to the risk vs savings.

On the other hand, lousy CS to the point of fraud is not acceptable under any circumstance. That's why Amazon, Rubicon, Joma and LIwatch are always my only choices. 

Caveat emptor....


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear Spartans,

Please be assured all our watches are 100% authentic, new and we deal only in genuine watches. 
As explained in our website,the shipping fees are paid by us and Import duties (if any) are always the responsibility of the buyer.

If you have any query please contact us on [email protected]


----------



## massmaster (Feb 12, 2019)

Please be careful when using this website.

I ordered an Orient Bambino on the 20th of October (6 weeks ago) and when it finally arrived 2 weeks later, there was no watch inside the parcel. 

The parcel had been slit open, presumably by Singapore customs, and only the watch manual and and box remained. 

Creation watches have been EXTREMELY unhelpful. I have sent over 10 emails in the past month and they are still refusing to give me a refund. 

I have been told to complete a "damage report form" which doesn't exist. The Royal Mail said that only senders can complete a claim and international parcels are not eligible anyway. They say they will look into it, ignore me until I chase them up, then revert back and say fill in a damage report form. It is so incredibly frustrating. 

The watch was meant to be a gift for my partner's birthday, instead of a great surprise I have been left out of pocket and wasted my time sending emails which have mostly been ignored. 

Safe to say I will never use them again and I strongly warn others not be to lured in by their cheap prices as they do not care about their customers.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes they are legit in that they will send you the watch and quite quickly (2-3 days with DHL). They have very good pricing. But don’t expect any after sales service from a gray market seller. But it will probably be fine.


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Dealing with CW just isn't worth the money saved. Yeah, prices are good, shipping is fast.

But if there are any issues _at all_ with the watch, they are totally non-responsive. They sold me an Orient star that malfunctioned 45 days after delivery. Wouldn't refund, wouldn't exchange. Sent it to Singapore TWICE for repair, and twice it came back broken. Watch spent almost a full year in the far east for repair and I don't think anybody touched it. Ended up selling it for parts to an Orient collector.

So many reputable sellers out there, domestic and foreign. No reason to take a chance on CW just to save a few shekels.


----------



## scottwbig (Aug 1, 2020)

I would add to those who advise to not use this terrible company.... I paid extra for them to cover the "duties and fees" according to their website, and in the end, I had to contact the customs office on my own, and DHL as well, to solve the matter and get the watch released, ZERO help from creation watches, what a terrible experience this was. never never again... I would rather pay an extra 100 than have to deal with that stress again! and another thing, if there customer service is so great, "unbeatable" as it says on their website, why is there no way to put a review up for them? stay away from this guys, its like playing the lotto..... most times you will lose.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Creation watches = *watchspecialists = Banned in this forum?*


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I used these clowns around 10 years ago to purchase 2 Seiko watches. I forget what I paid for each watch, but it had to be over $100 for each one. They ended up sending me 2 defective watches both times. I had to spend almost $50 to ship one of the defective watches back to them. They wouldn't pay for the return shipping cost, so I got stuck with the cost of sending them back the defective watch. The cost for shipping back a defective watch to them was expensive. The 2nd watch that they sent me was losing -40 seconds per day. I ended up keeping the 2nd watch because I wasn't going to pay another $45-$50 to ship it back. I still have the watch up to this day and its been unworn. It's a Seiko SKX009 Diver's watch that's supposedly made in Japan. For a Seiko SKX009, it's a very inaccurate watch for it to lose -40 seconds per day. That was the first and the last time that I ever purchased from those bozos at Creation Watches. They sell junk and they have very bad customer service. They don't even pay for the return shipping costs if anybody receives a defective watch from them. These jabronis located in Singapore or Malaysia. I would keep away from them. They suck.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Skyjuice said:


> Creation watches = *watchspecialists = Banned in this forum?*


Wonder what happened?


----------



## MColeman (Jan 4, 2018)

Quality. Service. Convenience.

Pick two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

MColeman said:


> Quality. Service. Convenience.
> 
> Pick two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$ h i t quality, $ h i t service and $ h i t convenience is what Creation Watches offers.

The Great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------

